# Foot pain from riding - how do you get rid of it??? Metatarsalgia ?



## surftime (Nov 15, 2010)

Hi, I have what i think is called Metatarsalgia - its foot pain up on the front of the foot right where the toes meet the foot. Its common apparently from cycling and its really a pain - literally. Have any of you figured a way to get rid of it?

I have only been riding a year and it just came on in the past 4-5 months or so - I was running a bit also but pretty much have stopped. I was gone for a week in China doing tons of walking and it went away - totally gone! Yesterday I go for a little ride and its back right away -so I know its from riding.

I wear flat shoes with arch supports - (510 shoes - pretty stiff). From what i read flats should be better since i can change my foot around when needed.

Any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## Deerhill (Dec 21, 2009)

*What kind of pedals*



surftime said:


> Hi, I have what i think is called Metatarsalgia - its foot pain up on the front of the foot right where the toes meet the foot. Its common apparently from cycling and its really a pain - literally. Have any of you figured a way to get rid of it?
> 
> I have only been riding a year and it just came on in the past 4-5 months or so - I was running a bit also but pretty much have stopped. I was gone for a week in China doing tons of walking and it went away - totally gone! Yesterday I go for a little ride and its back right away -so I know its from riding.
> 
> ...


Any numbness? Try regular shoes for a bit, see if it goes away, might be a nerve. Used to get this from snowboarding.

Could be a wrong saddle position, or shape.


----------



## surftime (Nov 15, 2010)

no numbness just a burning pain that sucks


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Specialized makes insoles with a metatarsal pad, so you're not the only one with pain in that part of your foot. That would probably be a fairly inexpensive start to trying to resolve your problem (cheaper than new pedals and custom insoles that a physical therapist will probably recommend)


----------



## 3034 (Apr 12, 2006)

Nashbar sandals. From may thru oct. here in calif


----------



## Berkeley Mike (Jan 13, 2004)

surftime said:


> I wear flat shoes with arch supports - (510 shoes - pretty stiff). From what i read flats should be better since i can change my foot around when needed.


I think this is your problem; your shoe is not stiff enough top transmit stress to the rest of the foot.


----------



## Mookie (Feb 28, 2008)

Definitely try those Specialized footbeds. I think they come in something like three different varieties-each with a different amount of arch support. I had symptoms similar to yours and they went away immediately after I went with the new footbeds. I think what might be happening is that you're flattening out your arch which in turn puts more pressure on the front of your feet. So if you can support your arch that pressure goes away, or at least that's my 0.02. Good luck!


----------



## surftime (Nov 15, 2010)

nwbikur said:


> Definitely try those Specialized footbeds. I think they come in something like three different varieties-each with a different amount of arch support. I had symptoms similar to yours and they went away immediately after I went with the new footbeds. I think what might be happening is that you're flattening out your arch which in turn puts more pressure on the front of your feet. So if you can support your arch that pressure goes away, or at least that's my 0.02. Good luck!


thanks, ill give it a try!


----------



## 2wheelsnotfour (Aug 18, 2010)

Andy Pruitt works with Spec on their BG shoes.

Amazon.com: Andy Pruitt's Complete Medical Guide for Cyclists (9781931382809): Andrew L. Pruitt Ed.C., Chris Carmichael, Fred Matheny: Books

The Spec BG shoes are designed to accept custom insoles if you need them to correct biomechanical issues. I ride with insoles designed by one of Andy's physical therapists.

In the past I had foot pain when putting in a lot of hard riding while wearing shoes which were not stiff enough. The other thing that caused foot pain for me were pedals with a small platform. If you're riding platform pedals, the platform is likely plenty big but your shoes may not be stiff enough for you.


----------



## dwyooaj (Dec 14, 2006)

Pedal with the pedal spindle under the arch of your foot, not under the ball of your foot.(can only be done with flat pedals). slightly less efficient but then the force is away from the ball of your foot. thats what i do. I actually started cycling because of metatarasalgia; after yeras of cross-country running i got forefoot pain real bad, started cycling instead and its (virtually) gone, flares up occasionally on long hikes.


----------



## TheRed (Jan 25, 2011)

I get pain across the top of my foot that burns when I have either my snowbaord boots or mtb shoes too tight, could that be the problem?


----------



## drblauston (Aug 27, 2011)

I don't know if it's the shoes not being stiff, I sometimes ride in Vibram FiveFingers and my feet never hurt.

I recently did something to my left foot though - (not sure if from running, riding or doing something dumb after a few beers) - and now I have an intense pain under the balls of my middle and ring toe when I put pressure on the phalanges of my feet... 

Riding on the balls of my feel seems to help alleviate pain but in an effort to expedite the recovery process I've spent a solid week with no riding and little walking for me and the pain hasn't subsided.. 

Gonna look at that Metatarsal Pad and hope for good results.. that or a toe splint for a few days to keep it from getting pressure? Hope they worked out for those who've tried them..


----------



## jimmy (Jan 19, 2004)

*meta pad or support*

Look up *Morton's Neuroma*. You most likely need metatarsal arch support. I don't know about the Specialized BG insoles, but check out a metatarsal arch support.


----------



## AaronK (Dec 21, 2006)

Loosen your bike shoes.


----------



## Blurr (Dec 7, 2009)

Going to Crap brothers Pedals was probably the biggest thing which helped my feet. I found that Shimano pedals were "binding" my feet, the ability to move around a bit more in the pedals seemed to work, using carbon fiber shoes helped and the specialized inserts made a difference as well as using proper shocks. Oh yea, watch what you eat too  certain foods seem to effect it too.,


----------



## con (Oct 28, 2011)

surftime said:


> Hi, I have what i think is called Metatarsalgia - its foot pain up on the front of the foot right where the toes meet the foot...................


I'm just starting to deal with this; as a result I saw a podiatrist for the first time yesterday. One suggestion, of a few, she made was for me to look at my shoes, specifically at the width. If a person is prone towards this type of the foot malady having a shoe that is narrower than a person should have can exacerbate the condition.


----------



## con (Oct 28, 2011)

NateHawk said:


> Specialized makes insoles with a metatarsal pad, so you're not the only one with pain in that part of your foot. That would probably be a fairly inexpensive start to trying to resolve your problem (cheaper than new pedals and custom insoles that a physical therapist will probably recommend)


I commute on my bike so I stopped at my LBS on the way home and picked up a Specialized insole set. One of the shop guys did a quick fit check and set me up with the proper size and even the proper wedge. The ride home from the shop was only a couple of miles, but I liked the feel from the inserts.

Thanks for the tip


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

akshayv said:


> I have several issues with my foot, I am 67 years old and just started a part time job that requires me to be on my feet on concrete floors--that's why I ordered these particular shoes and so far orthofeet is working out great!!


Really old thread but thanks for bumping. Reading the posts above yours, I think I may have metatarsalgia or Morton's Neuroma on occasion from running and very occasionally on the bike. I actually haven't had it in years but I recently bought new inserts for my running shoes and it seems to be flaring up a little. I never have known what the medical term was but a with a little googling, those sound exactly what I have. Fortunately, it's pretty mild, just flares up after running several miles and then will go away shortly after I stop running.

I also had plantar fasciitis about 10 years ago from running in bad shoes. Take care of your feet, you don't want that.


----------



## ALimon (Oct 12, 2017)

surftime said:


> Hi, I have what i think is called Metatarsalgia - its foot pain up on the front of the foot right where the toes meet the foot. Its common apparently from cycling and its really a pain - literally. Have any of you figured a way to get rid of it?
> 
> I have only been riding a year and it just came on in the past 4-5 months or so - I was running a bit also but pretty much have stopped. I was gone for a week in China doing tons of walking and it went away - totally gone! Yesterday I go for a little ride and its back right away -so I know its from riding.
> 
> ...


What you have is an over use injury. Most people think over use means simply using an area of the body too much. But over use injuries usually come from muscle imbalances and/or poor mechanics. I find your time frame an area of concern. It didn't take too long for you to develop this injury. The body is the master of compensating for imbalances, but it won't do it forever. Eventually it gives out and and injury is the result. 
I would suggest two things, get a bike fit from someone well qualified to confirm your mechanics are good. Secondly, go get custom footbeds specifically for your foot. Everyone should do this. The slightest imbalance can create problem due to the thousands of revolutions involved in cycling. Research your injury online, find a sports medicine university and follow their protocol for treatment, rehab and a stretch and strengthen program to correct your issues. Lastly, if your symptoms persist, seek a physical therapist specializing in sports medicine.

Good luck!


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

ALimon said:


> What you have is an over use injury. Most people think over use means simply using an area of the body too much. But over use injuries usually come from muscle imbalances and/or poor mechanics. I find your time frame an area of concern. It didn't take too long for you to develop this injury. The body is the master of compensating for imbalances, but it won't do it forever. Eventually it gives out and and injury is the result.
> I would suggest two things, get a bike fit from someone well qualified to confirm your mechanics are good. Secondly, go get custom footbeds specifically for your foot. Everyone should do this. The slightest imbalance can create problem due to the thousands of revolutions involved in cycling. Research your injury online, find a sports medicine university and follow their protocol for treatment, rehab and a stretch and strengthen program to correct your issues. Lastly, if your symptoms persist, seek a physical therapist specializing in sports medicine.
> 
> Good luck!


The guy you're replying to hasn't logged on in over three years.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Nat said:


> The guy you're replying to hasn't logged on in over three years.


Yep, hopefully he figured it out sometime since the 6-1/2 years that he posted the issue.


----------



## noapathy (Jun 24, 2008)

chazpat said:


> Really old thread but thanks for bumping. Reading the posts above yours, I think I may have metatarsalgia or Morton's Neuroma on occasion from running and very occasionally on the bike. I actually haven't had it in years but I recently bought new inserts for my running shoes and it seems to be flaring up a little. I never have known what the medical term was but a with a little googling, those sound exactly what I have. Fortunately, it's pretty mild, just flares up after running several miles and then will go away shortly after I stop running.
> 
> I also had plantar fasciitis about 10 years ago from running in bad shoes. Take care of your feet, you don't want that.


This is the 3rd "dead" thread he's replied to with a recommendation for orthofeet. I smell a rat.


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2018)

noapathy said:


> This is the 3rd "dead" thread he's replied to with a recommendation for orthofeet. I smell a rat.


Personally, I like the smell of rats :cornut::yikes::yesnod:


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

noapathy said:


> This is the 3rd "dead" thread he's replied to with a recommendation for orthofeet. I smell a rat.


You mean orthofeet aren't the new Five-10s?


----------



## noapathy (Jun 24, 2008)

chazpat said:


> You mean orthofeet aren't the new Five-10s?


With Adidas now running the show I guess anything's possible.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

Russian shoe bot.


----------



## PornstarRyan (Mar 22, 2018)

I know everyone has their own solution, but the thing that has worked for me time and again is Superfeet insoles. I have the green ones in my bike shoes, normal shoes, and ski boots and they are just awesome!


----------



## One Pivot (Nov 20, 2009)

Seriously? Csorthofeet endorsing orthofeet? Dude you're not even trying!


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

What works for me are Adidas Boost models. Like Supernova or Ultra if you want more cushion. The Boost midsole never wears out and you don't need a special insole. No more numb feet after riding rocky trails for a couple hours.


----------

